# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  تحميل برنامج Mozilla Firefox Web Browser 10.0.2 (Android)

## mohamed73

*Mozilla  Firefox  Web  Browser   10.0.2  (Android)* 
Overview: Get the official Firefox Web browser. 
Requirements: ANDROID 2.0 and up  
The  Mozilla   Firefox Web browser brings the best of desktop browsing to mobile. It’s  fast, easy to use and customizable, with the latest security and privacy  features to help you stay safe online.     
Firefox Web Browser Features:  
*Awesome Screen  
Browse your favorite sites with minimal or no typing. 
*Sync  
Access your browser history, bookmarks, passwords and open tabs from any device. 
*Add-ons 
 Customize your browser quickly and easily. 
*Speed 
 Get to the Web and find what you’re looking for fast. 
*Tabs 
 Enjoy the convenience of tabbed browsing on the go. 
*Personas 
 Dress up your browser the way you like it. 
*Sharing 
 Use apps like Google, Twitter and Facebook to keep your friends in the loop. 
*Location-Aware Browsing 
 Get better, more relevant information when on the go. 
*Bookmarking 
 Swipe to the left and bookmark any site with one touch. 
What's in this version: 
Improved Sync set-up
Bug fixes                                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       طريقة التركيب:   1- قم بستخراج ملف الزيب   2- قم بتنزيل التطبيق الى ذاكرة الجهاز SD CARD  3- قم بالنقر على التطبيق .apk نقرتين لتحميل البرنامج على جهازك وتنصيبه  انتهى التثبيت

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

